# Hello!



## Thimbleby (Mar 12, 2021)

Just saying hello and introducing myself. I've been married for coming up to 3 years but have been with my husband for almost 10 years in total. We don't have children yet but have talked about it many times.

I will put a proper post up in another thread.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

